# where to send a shimano for cleaning



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

where can i send my shimano sahara for a cleaning with shimano? I live in deep South Texas, and dont know where the nearest shimano cleaner is. thank for any feedback


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a list of our service centers in Texas. You also have Dipsay, Matt K, and Mike in Friendswood. You can also send the reels direct:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html

Fishing Tackle Unlimited
*Satellite Service Center *
12800 Gulf Freeway 
Houston, TX 77034 
(281) 481-6838
www.fishingtackleunlimited.com
[email protected]

Fishing Tackle Unlimited
*Satellite Service Center *
8933 Katy Freeway
Houston, TX 77024
(713) 827-7762
www.fishingtackleunlimited.com
[email protected]

Southwestern Parts & Service
*Satellite Service Center *
605 W. Mockingbird Lane 
Dallas, TX 75247 
(214) 630-8161 
www.fishingreelrepair.com 
[email protected]

Rockport Tackle Town
*Satellite Service Center*
3010 Hwy. 35 N.
Rockport, TX 78382
(361)729-1841
[email protected]


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

saweet. thanks


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Send it to Dipsay. You'll be happy with his work!
The others may be as good BUT I know Dipsay's work it GREAT!


----------



## ad1315 (Mar 21, 2011)

How much does a reel cleaning usually cost? Also, How long does is usually take?


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

reel cleaning should be around 15 to 30 bux...length of itme depends on whos cleaning it i guess.


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

This guy is about as good as they come with reels:

http://alantani.com/

Best of all, if you don't want to pay him, he posts how to do it yourself.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

May want to check your local, here in Houston, Academy, did my Curado 20 bucks + new bearings 35 total, not bad. 1 week.


----------

